# What am I missing here on my 8N?



## Patrick10 (2 d ago)

I've replaced the metal flanged seal (shown) but that doesn't seem to be the problem. What is causing this leak? Thanks for any help!


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

How tight is that axle nut?

Its supposed to be 450# iirc..its a lot.

Problem.......lots of guys treated these like a wheel bearing and thus...Wore the splines on axle and drum.
Theres a retrofit kit I think.....Or with some backwoods engineering you can once again get this all tight.

So ... How tight is that nut and what do you know about this tractors history?
You a new owner or has this been in the fleet forever?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That's a lot of torque! You could buy or maybe even rent, a torque multiplier to us in conjunction with your torque wrench.


----------



## Patrick10 (2 d ago)

thedukes said:


> How tight is that axle nut?
> 
> Its supposed to be 450# iirc..its a lot.
> 
> ...


I bought this tractor in 1995 from a guy that was pretty good at restoring them. It's had an easy life since then. I don't know how tight the axle nut is but I'll bet it's not 450#.
In this pic taken 6 months ago, I can see it's just starting to leak.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Toss a jack under the rear.
Just enough to get the tire an inch off the ground.

You probly don't even need the jack ,Just grab the top of the tire and try to wiggle it by pushing in towards fender and pulling Out away from fender.
If there is any Slop at all , you will Feel it.
Like I said...Many folks treat these like a wheel bearing nut. Snug it and back it off 1/8th of a turn.
Other times..That odd C Clip thing has a bent or broken tang and doesn't hold properly.

Or they have been run loose for so long that the spline damage to drum and axle is the issue.

To repair on the cheap you'll need a modified washer or 2 under the "factory washer" that sits under the Nut. 
If nut is tight and leak is through the splines that are rounded and worn theres a couple options I've read about.

Grab the tire and see what you feel.......?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lovely tractor there, Patrick!


----------

